# Fonts for photo editing



## RumDaddy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a alot of fonts but most are average or boring. I was hoping to find some more impressive fonts. Does your software come with them or do you have to download some sort of pack. Or how do I go about getting some kewl fonts to use for images like the one shared below by the Village Idiot. Pretty kewl. Im shooting a SR. next week and would like to try and do something similar.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Apr 28, 2010)

... any font you could possibly want.

1001 Free Fonts - Download Free Fonts for Windows and Macintosh


----------



## bennielou (Apr 28, 2010)

Nicely done.  A bit blue, but I think you intended that.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2010)

Photoshop Elements comes with a bunch of text fonts. (about 100 I think)



bennielou said:


> Nicely done. A bit blue, but I think you intended that.


It's not the OP's image. It was done by another forum member - Village Idiot.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 28, 2010)

dafont.com


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 28, 2010)

Google


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 28, 2010)

Here... pretty easy answer to a super easy question.

Let me google that for you


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Apr 28, 2010)

I have somewhere around 6,000 different fonts and ding bats that I've been collecting from a Yahoo font group. I don't exactly recommend keeping that many fonts because digging through each individual font is a giant time waster and PITA. 

What's really fun is editing fonts in Adobe Illustrator.


----------

